# 17 wsm AR



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

Too bad I don't have 2 grand
http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2014/10/foghorn/gun-review-franklin-armory-f17-l-17-wsm/


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.

No accuracy problem there. Eventually, this caliber may make the grade in other configurations, but for me and my cheap Savage bolt gun, the jury's still out. If nothing else, the test seems to confirm no current ammo issues - that is, if a man can find the stuff.


----------



## s_friz (Feb 5, 2014)

Yea I thought it was pretty cool. There isn't much to the wsm. It's all bolt action from what I've seen. I would love to play with this rifle at the range.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I would like to see what the price would be for an upper to fit my standard lower. Then again when you have to pay $20 to $22 for 50 rounds of non reload-able ammo, would it be worth it?

I'll have to stick with my Bmag for now. Just need to get out and sight it in and see how it shoots with the upgraded barrel.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You're paying way to much if those prices are US $. Ammo is going for $16 to $17

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

They offer just the upper and 1 magazine.. $1199. I was on the phone with them. 3 -4 week leed time.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like I should have the upper here a week from tomorrow....They have them in stock now and the last Varmiter mag review was very good.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking forward to a report.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Glenway don't you live near Lansing? Your welcome to stop by and try it yourself of you like.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm a half hour NE of Lansing. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We should all get together.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If anyone wants to travel my way, I have a 250-yard rifle range I'm willing to share.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I will take you up on that...

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Deal!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Let's me know when this is happening.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Will do Fred!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Just to let ammo hunters know, my Walmart has 3 different kinds of the 17WSM at $14-15 per 50.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Well it's sitting on a Anderson lower with a CMMG trigger assy.and a standard A2 stock. Runs like a top. 10 round mag dumps with no issues. Need to get to the range when this rain stops to do an accuracy check.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice DeereGuy, Don't let it out of your site...lol.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm on standby.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Glen!

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't post pics from my phone sorry gang. I put the upper on a Anderson lower with a CMMG lower parts kit and a A2 stock. I have 90 rounds through it now. I started with a 10 round mag dump and she ran flawlessly.

At the range I planned on shooting 3 shot groups at 50 and 100 yards. To my amazement the 50 yard 3 shot group was a tight clover leaf so I kept going to 10 shots. I could cover those 10 shots with a dime. I did the same 10 shot group at 100 and could cover those 10 with a quarter.

I am totally blown away with this rifle...it has to be the most accurate one in my safe now.

I wonder what it would have done using sandbags and a better trigger.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news indeed, a keeper for sure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good news with such an investment.


----------

